# The Undertaker's Shack (Progress)



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

*The Undertaker's Shack AND Undertaker!!!*

Yup, I'm building a Shack.

I will have an Undertaker this year and I wanted something special for him. After using the fencing for the coffin and sign I got an idea. Using the same wood to build a small Shack. The shack is 5ft(L) x 3ft(W) x 7ft(Tall) [Once roof is on.].
It will have an open door way and a roof, yes a roof. I even plan to use a piece of large PVC pipe as a smoke stack on top. Inside I plan to have two red floods and maybe something else. I know on Halloween night whrere Jason will be hiding 










As of this post I will use a total of about 40 fence boards, 5-6 1x2x8, and a crap load of dry wall screws.










Once I got the boards I painted a black base coat. Once together I will weather with a heavy white. The roof will be white but weathered with black.










A small tease of what is to come. To help hold everything into place I place to use the green metal fencing post. I'll run two bolts and nuts through the boards and attach to the post, just to make sure all is safe. 
If all goes as plan tomorrow I hope to have it all together. I will then weather it and then have to take it apart to move to the front yard. My neighbors are going to LOVE me this year!!!! :jol:

More coming soon!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like you're off to a good start. And when you're done, we have a shed that needs rebuilding


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is a good idea. I am digging the look.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay here are todays progress pics! This was an sll day thing and I still didn't get to painting. BUT my Undertaker does have a Shack!!!!! 










The walls go up!










Inside the shack. I started with the green fence post. Two bolts help hold all of this together.










This is what I work all afternoon on, the roof.

The complete Shack pics are coming next!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Now the complete Shack!










Still have some painting to do. The smoke stack will be painted black.










On th side that will be facing the road I will have a few tools the Undertaker likes to use. Still working on those. 

I am thinking of making a body in a bag to hang inside and maybe put one outside of the Shack, leaning up against the side. Oh, and a Undertaker sign but more on all that later!


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

Very neat!


----------



## jimf (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks good. Nice idea


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

NICE!
What CAN'T you build with those fence slats Dr.?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow looking really good. I love the tool rack on the side very nice idea


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

really Loved this idea good job cant wait to see it all done


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow D.S., that looks awesome!!! That is going to be great looking in the yard ,good idea there!!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, the shack looks great.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very nice ... are you going to 'age' the painting any? I would think a well used shack would be a bit more grungy.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments.

As soon as I got home from work this evening I got back to work on the shack.
Painted the first side of the roof and started the inside. I'm off tomorrow so all should be finished by tomorrow afternoon. Oh, I also painted the smoke stack. 










Yes IMU, weathering is also coming tomorrow as well. Even down to the rust running down th smoke stack.

Here is a question I have for you all. What would be the best way to have a slow smoke coming out of the stack?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good job, Doc! The weathering you're planning to do will be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow nice job on the shack. I love the finishing touches on the tool display on the side of the shack. Sweet!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*I love it......reminds me of my shack*

Nice work,I really like it !!!!........I build my shack/cabin and bench out scrap lumber from Home depot (all pressure treated for $ 8).


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Bozz, nice Shack!! 

I really like the idea of a bench. Might have to add that next year.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

DoctorShadow said:


> Bozz, nice Shack!!
> 
> I really like the idea of a bench. Might have to add that next year.


Thanks so much, yeah I'll have a prop hanging above the bench and shack. My shack is a walk through (for my backyard trail in the woods) with some real Gar (fish) I got this summer on display . I've added some mini solar power LEDS inside....gave it a nice touch at night.Oh and I just recently added a striking snake in the back on the roof gable as guest walk under it a sensor will trip and the snake will strike down on them.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

I now have a weathered Shack! 










And a closup of the smoke stack. Still trying to figure out how to make it smoke, nice and slow. Ideas?










The only things left are adding more tools and over the door I will be making a sign for the Undertaker.

Going to try some lighting effects tonight.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow that looks so good. I love everything about it. The stove pipe adds a real neat feel to the whole thing and the off set roof panels look great. I so need one of these now


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Beautiful ......love all the detail.*

Excellent job !!!!!!! Man that is so sweet looking I would leave it up all year.......as a matter of fact mine will remain in the backyard garden trail. I'm going with a green spot and should match the alligator green stain color thats on it now, along with the LEDS inside. Can't wait till you light it up at night and post the pics............great job again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your shack came out great. If you have some free time, we have a shed out back that needs repairs.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Your shack came out great. If you have some free time, we have a shed out back that needs repairs.


"This Old Shack" - A show on how to turn a nice normal shed into an old creepy, run down shack. 

I don't repair, I just make things creepy. Sorry.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Creepy" beats "leaky" hands down


The shack turned out beautifully, Doc.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Took some night shots with lighting.










This was two blue floods and one red inside. I think I might add one more red inside to give it even more pop! 

As I was picking up I looked over after the blue lights were turned off. I got this AWESOME pic!










And here is the head of the Undertaker! Hope to get the body done next weekend!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like the lighting


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Great job! I need a shack for my cemetery. Can I borrow yours? LOL


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Great job, Doctor Shadow! The lightning is great! i think the best way to get it to smoke slowly would be to use dry ice because a fog machine on a timer would look weird...


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

That is awesome, the lighting is great on it
Great Job


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Perfect !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I like the style all the way around.......very classy lighting......and the undertaker's head looks great........again very well done and in excellent taste as a whole. Now you gave me a couple of ideas for mine. Keep up the good work !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It just gets better and better.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Doc, you must have one elaborate, and just plain cool, haunt.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Thought I would just use this thread to post a pic of the Undertaker. The rain kept me inside today. Luckly I had cut my PVC yesterday so all I had to do is work with the chicken wire.










I still have to add the wire to the gloves, add some filling to the legs and weather a little. The other hand will (hopefully) be holding a lantern. Oh, and I was lucky and found those old boots in the attic when I went to get the chicken wire today. Really brings the 'undertaker' feel to this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, he looks appropriately gloomy!


----------

